# Dubia Roach food



## anadalite (May 20, 2009)

Can anyone actually give me z definitive answer?

Some say dog food is better than cat food as it is lower in protein. 

some say cat food because it has more protein

And some say neither for whatever other reasons 

Can anyone actually give me a definitive answer for breeding dubias and feeding beardies

Also if cat food is ok, what kind, how much protein should be in it, and should you mix it with any other dry stuff?

Definitive answer only please 

Thank you guys 
Jake


----------



## Carol (Aug 2, 2007)

*hi*

Hi

I have mine on fish food, fresh veg, bran things like that.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Mine used to have the same as the Rats lol mix of left over pony nuts, pig feed, dog food, cereal (oats, bran flakes, wheat etc) and veg. They would also get random things like biscuits, stale bread, etc. And also left over meat..they can clean a carcass off within an hour or so, then they use the left over carcass as a territory lol. The breeding/growing colony had cat food due to the higher protein (30%), cat food is generally more expensive then dog food, and dog food sufficed perfectly well for the feeder colony so I saw no point in feeding the feeders more expensive food. Cat or dog food is fine alone providing you gut load properly before feeding. 

Don't obsess over it, they are roaches after all


----------



## Corsetts (Dec 8, 2008)

LoveForLizards said:


> *Don't obsess over it, they are roaches after all*


Absolutely :2thumb:

FWIW I feed a mixture of oats, dog food, cat food, chicken pellets, fish food, old hard boiled chicken eggs, bread, fruit, really whatever's closest to hand at the time


----------



## anadalite (May 20, 2009)

I really appreciate everyones reply  we need a rep system like overclock.net on here would be great.

I think I have my answer now  although more votes would be lovely to help out. 

One last question though, can you overfeed roaches? like goldfish? It suits me just fine to keep a constant supply of greens and dry food as I have the beardies to feed and the crickets and if it doesnt get used it goes off anyway and id rather have them eat all i buy.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Nope, just provide fresh food constantly and they will eat as and when.


----------

